# Coil Empire-Grape Slushee



## Jp1905 (17/4/18)

So a day or two ago Mr Coil Empire @Yusuf Cape Vaper sent me a message to collect a pre-launch bottle of his new Grape Slushee.I was of course over eager to collect,as his Raspberry Slushee was my ADV when I started vaping.

I collected it earlier tonight, and right off the bat I can share my thoughts on this juice.

Firstly,the hardware being used:
Molly V2 with VTC5a
Flave 22,tri core alien coils

This juice is something different.The coolness is there,but not overwhelming as most icy juices.The grape is what left me speechless,its identical to those purple chappies I loved as a kid.

A true reflection of a grape slush puppy,and not overly sweet either.

Something to definitely get your hands on if you enjoy icy fruity flavour profiles.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------

